# Santa Rosa Shooting Center



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some coworkers at my new job, wanted to go shooting with me this week, so we planned to go to Santa Rosa Shooting Center. I heard a lot of good things about this place so I was looking forward to it checking out. 

The wife and I were not disappointed. Though my coworkers flaked out we had a blast. The staff was highly professional and very helpfully, looking forward to going again soon. Unless I get another invite from JJ before then


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice facility. Tried the sporting clay course and with 14 stations, it was a load of fun!! The pistol range doubled in size which is nice because on weekends it is very busy.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you had fun throwing lead down range!!!! Way ta get the ole lady out there too!:thumbup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Lock and load !!!!!!

Rick


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Was this rapid fire weekend?I was waiting because i thought it was next weekend!I really like that range.Wanting to burn some powder!!Looks like ya'll had a good time.My granddaughter loves the LITTLE KITTY ears.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

There's no way I could go without her We had a great time thanks!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this the one on Quintette Rd.? If not where is it?


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> Is this the one on Quintette Rd.? If not where is it?


yes it is.

New owners have done quite a bit of work to it lately


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if they completed the 200 yard rifle yet? If so are they shooting at steel or paper? I have not been there since spring but the improvements even then were much better target and safety wise. The rope system they use works great and keeps people with no common sense from handling weapons while others are down range.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not yet on the 200. It was not rapid fire I think that is this weekend.


----------



## Crashcrew (Apr 15, 2012)

The range is ver nice you dont have that old man who seemed mad that people were there shooting like in the past. The staff is very friendly, and the lanes are well maintained.


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

Also active duty mil get a free membership. Like previously posted, the guys out there are friendly and want to talk to people


----------



## jet mech (Jul 20, 2012)

went there in the middle of the week, it was the 1st time there. wanted to try out my new ar-15 m4, it was so much more then what i thought it was going to be. people all over the place working at inproving the place and you can see it. they said they are going to put up a big building and start selling ammo and then later sell guns and rent guns, for sure all that will not be next week but you can see i will be a soon as they are able. i will be back.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I need to head up there and bust some clays soon, less than two weeks until GA dove season!


----------

